# Securicor Hulme, Manchester 12/13



## Bignickb (Dec 30, 2013)

Old building, Hulme 12/13!
I spotted this building while driving through Hulme, I took a closer inspection some time later and decided to 'Round up the troops!' For an explore!
Skudge was the only one to turn up so we got down there and found a way in!
Sadly I could find no information on the site apart from some paper work inside, it all seemed to point to Securicor having once occupied it. This was sealed by the rolls of coin wrap paper we came across! What it was before this I have no idea but would like to know!
It is in a pretty poor state of repair and the floor gave us a few scares, the cellar seemed to go on forever and the overall building felt bigger on the inside.
On with the pics!

Exterior!



Power!



Old fireplace, there were a few of these down there!



Pepsi can! This design was used up until 1991!



Money roll rolls! No money though!



Filing cabinets.



Seating or workbench? These were common too!



It was never ending!



Stairway!



Room with a view!









Network!



Old Post Office phone units!



Central Stairs.



Old lights and barred windows - one of many!


----------



## chazman (Dec 30, 2013)

nice to see no internal chavness etc. thats a retro pepsi can eh.


----------



## magmo (Dec 31, 2013)

From the Pepsi can, BT junction boxes and the hubs with AUI conectors on the front I would say it looks around the late 90's since it was last used.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice looking Georgian/Victorian building the cellers look really extensive,nice find.


----------



## smiler (Dec 31, 2013)

Like the room with a view shot, the cellars look interesting and maybe worth more visits, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 31, 2013)

Oooh yes, I like the room with a view shots too. Nice one!


----------



## Bignickb (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's some more info!
http://manchesterhistory.net/manchester/outside/bridgewaterhouse.html


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time guys, really good photography.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 1, 2014)

The ranges and stone cold slabs in the cellars point to this building being occupied by many people in its original configuration.. A search of a late Victorian street directory should indicate the origins of the building, but charitable hospital, orphanage or even work house spring to mind. The cellars with the cold slabs remind me of the food storage cellars in the old Doncaster work house, which prior to demolition in the 1960's, housed the Area Chemical Laboratories and the Metallurgist Department of the old BR Eastern Region.


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 1, 2014)

Bignickb said:


> Here's some more info!
> http://manchesterhistory.net/manchester/outside/bridgewaterhouse.html



Love the 'Free Deirdre' tag in the photo within your link  #CoronationStreet


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice one, there's something for everyone in there!


----------

